# tn70 s new holland



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

got this tractor , whats cal on the dash mean?Thanks


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Blazer,

Sorry it took me so long to get this info posted (hay comes 1st for some odd reason ). Manual laid here at the office for a week. But anyways here are the pages from my manual on 'how to' use.

Larry


----------

